# Anavar to start or to end??



## Solid Snake (Jul 6, 2012)

So im trying to prep for my upcoming cycle. Im planning on a tri blend of test p/tren a/mast p 100mg of each eod. I also want to add anavar for 8 weeks but i just need to decide if i want to run it weeks 1-8 or 6-14. I know most will say its a personal preference but Im just looking for peoples opinions on what they prefer and why. thanks bros.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 6, 2012)

Run it at the end and here is why.

Short esters will act fast. No kick start needed. When gains sort of level of around week 8, you'll have the var to spice it up.


----------



## Solid Snake (Jul 6, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Run it at the end and here is why.
> 
> Short esters will act fast. No kick start needed. When gains sort of level of around week 8, you'll have the var to spice it up.



that sounds like a good enough reason for me. thank you sir.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 6, 2012)

I would run it on the back side as well, and prolly clean up the diet some more and use the last few weeks of the cycle to cut some.


----------



## Solid Snake (Jul 6, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> I would run it on the back side as well, and prolly clean up the diet some more and use the last few weeks of the cycle to cut some.



the goal of the cycle is to do some serious recomping. im sitting at 250lbs at about 14-15% bf and id like to be able to stay in-between 240-250 and get down to 10% or lower. A buddy of mine has fixed me up a diet that Im slowly working into. I should have it all down by the time i start my cycle in august.


----------



## Get Some (Jul 6, 2012)

It's as simple as this...

If you run it in the beginning, take your entire dosage preworkout as a workout enhancer. This is the only way you can benefit from var in the beginning of a cycle because it's not going to put much mass on you. Get that large dose in about an hour and a half or more preworkout and you will benefit greatly. Var also has a pronounced effect on collagen synthesis so that's an added bonus

If you run it toward the end, space the doses out to 3 times per day so you get the full benefit of having it in your system from morning to before workout to during workout to long after workout. Having it work for you throughout the day is a huge benefit late in the cycle if you are trying to cut up some gains or reduce excess water retention.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 6, 2012)

I think for your goals SS ath the end will benefits you more and the reults will be more pronounce as well.


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Jul 10, 2012)

i think you will realize more synergy with the other gear by running it last 8 weeks

i think the anavar works great with test and will help to solidify quality lean mass & keep from your existing gains from 1st few weeks of running the other gear

i am currently running watson & genshi anavar with human grade test cyp


----------



## Tilltheend (Jul 10, 2012)

Since those are short esters, I would run it at the end. It will really throw in some added effect.


----------



## Solid Snake (Jul 10, 2012)

thanks for all the input guys. Ive decided to run it the last 8 weeks of the cycle. I will start at 50mg a day and up it to 75mg if need be. I cant wait to start this cycle.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 10, 2012)

Good shit SS, are you doing a log??


----------



## Solid Snake (Jul 10, 2012)

Im curious to know how you guys use AIs on a cycle like this. Ive read that some dont think its needed because the mast will keep things at bay. I was planning on running aromasin at 12.5mg ed and caber e3d. what is everyones opinion on this topic?


----------



## Solid Snake (Jul 10, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Good shit SS, are you doing a log??



i most likely will. I like to keep track of what i do and the support from the members keeps me motivated


----------



## picazzo (Jul 11, 2012)

Solid Snake said:


> Im curious to know how you guys use AIs on a cycle like this. Ive read that some dont think its needed because the mast will keep things at bay. I was planning on running aromasin at 12.5mg ed and caber e3d. what is everyones opinion on this topic?


Through many test/mast cycles I have found I feel best with 6mg exemestane every other day rather than stopping all together.


----------



## Jada (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi Ss I wouldthink some stain Ed would be good for Estro but to keep water down even if ur on mast. Just don't over do it


----------

